

Recruiting a Rails Programmer, Step One: The Email. - r00k
http://codeulate.com/2011/02/how-to-recruit-me/

======
ceslami
First, congrats. Airbnb is an awesome company.

Your story is a testament to the importance of maintaining an online presence
that reflects your work and interests.

~~~
r00k
Well thanks, but I didn't pursue anything with Airbnb (I'm not looking to move
to SF right now). But I agree that having an online persona is extremely
helpful for landing your next gig.

